# Spring Break Yellows



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

Flew home on Saturday morning from South Carolina and went straight to the boat. Ran out to the Discoverer Deep Seas and loaded up. Was bumpy ride out there but we hid behind the ship out of the wind the whole night.

Fish were caught on poppers, jigs, and chunking. 

Trip Totals: 9 Yellows to 50lbs.

Photos were taken by Paul Miller!


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Very Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

I hate I missed it. Very nice catch to my friend.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

The smile says it all.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

I saw y'all coming in. What a beautiful boat!


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Great job out there!! That's a beautiful board full of fish! So glad you guys had a great trip and filled the coolers with quality fish. Nice work Steven and crew!!


----------

